#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  International Schools Open or Closed in January?

## Bowzer

Hello all, I am returning to teach at an international school in the Pattaya/Rayong area in January, after four years working abroad. Any ideas on whether there will be face to face teaching, or online learning when schools reopen in January?

----------


## aging one

> Hello all, I am returning to teach at an international school in Pattaya/Rayong area in January, after four years working abroad. Any ideas on wheter there will be face to face teaching or online learning when schools reopen in January?


It varies school to school would be my guess. Depends on the situation in Pattaya/Rayong. I would send the school an email. I would proofread the email as well.  :Smile:

----------


## happynz

> am returning to teach at an international school in Pattaya/Rayong area in January, after four years working abroad. Any ideas on wheter there will be face to face teaching or online learning when schools reopen in January?


If you don't have that information yet (it's almost January, bub) I have to wonder about the quality of your prospective employer's administration skills.

----------


## Bowzer

> It varies school to school would be my guess. Depends on the situation in Pattaya/Rayong. I would send the school an email. I would proofread the email as well.


Ah, the occasional typo proves that your human. My line on it anyway...

Good advice though, I will email them nearer the time.

----------


## Bowzer

It is a good school, worked there before, happy to go back.

----------


## Edmond

Do they know that you're going back to work for them, or are you just gonna waltz in unannounced and take over some random class?






> Any ideas on whether there will be face to face teaching, or online learning when schools reopen in January?


Maybe ask the school?  :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

Much like last time they will open as new-normal until the government decide otherwise. And like last time we had 1 days notice. So I can't imagine they'll have a definite answer for you. But I'd get acquainted with whatever online learning platform they prefer.

----------


## TheMadBaron

> Ah, the occasional typo proves that your human.


You're human.

----------


## HuangLao

> Much like last time they will open as new-normal until the government decide otherwise. And like last time we had 1 days notice. So I can't imagine they'll have a definite answer for you. But I'd get acquainted with whatever online learning platform they prefer.



Post-new normal or old pre-normal or a fabricated normal that has yet to be named. 
Whatever those are.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Ah, the occasional typo proves that your human. My line on it anyway...
> 
> Good advice though, I will email them nearer the time.



Youre.

And no, it does not, it proves that you do not bother to proof read your own writing.

what did you say you teach?

----------


## armstrong

IB Proof Reading on Outdated, Shit Thai Forums.

----------


## Topper

I had online classes today with two students and one parent who live in Rayong.  Their schools/child's school are closed with no opening date being given.  From what other's have told me, the latest date given is 15 January for BMA schools.

Who can find the hidden grammar mistake I cleverly hid in post?

----------


## Neverna

> Who can find the hidden grammar mistake I cleverly hid in post?





> From what other's have told me, the latest date given is 15 January for BMA schools.


It should be 'others', not "other's".

----------


## Topper

That's one...

----------


## Neverna

> Who can find the hidden grammar mistake I cleverly hid in post?


There's a word missing from the above question. 

Who can find the hidden grammar mistake I cleverly hid in this post?

----------


## Topper

> Who can find the hidden grammar mistake I cleverly hid in this post?


Yes!!!!  You're now officially qualified to be a grammar Nazi!   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

TBH I missed that one....

----------


## cyrille

As you're on a grammar / spelling  nazi rampage, Nev ... you might want to look for a third time at your offering at 2:59pm.  :Very Happy: 




> what did you say you teach?


*cough*

----------


## helge

> being given


?......

----------


## helge

> You're human.


Pedant !

----------


## Neverna

> As you're on a grammar / spelling  nazi rampage, Nev ... you might want to look for a third time at your offering at 2:59pm.


I didn't post anything at 2:59pm, cyrille. You might want to look at posters names more closely. 

*cough*

----------


## cyrille

Oops ... it was two days ago at 2:59.  :Very Happy: 

OK, so I don't follow this place keenly enough.

----------


## Neverna

> Oops ... it was two days ago at 2:59.


OK. I see a typo, and actually a typo I remember correcting. Fuck knows how it ended up the same as before I corrected it. I blame a rogue mod. You know what they're like here. They probably have a typo_brainfuck.exe installed here.

----------


## TheMadBaron

> Pedant !


Superfluous space before exclamation mark.

----------


## cyrille

^^ You've still got a pretty basic spelling mistake there.




> I enjoyed it, Dave, and I would eat it again. But as you know, individual tastes vary. Your milage might vary, but give it a try yourself; see what you think.


EDIT: I just checked it and it's a variant.

You're right.

I don't remember ever seeing 'milage' for 'mileage' before.

You win.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Topper

> Superfluous space before exclamation mark.


Like the space between Chico's ears?

----------


## helge

> Superfluous space before exclamation mark.


As I told your old friend KW......looks better

Or should I use the KW excuse:

"Posted from my Blackberry during 6,3 earthquake"

Hic

----------


## cyrille

> "Posted from my Blackberry during 6,3 earthquake"


6 comma 3?

Couldn't anyone decide?

----------


## helge

> 6 comma 3?


Yes
We use comma
Live with it, bitch
Richterskalaen - Wikipedia, den frie encyklopaedi

 :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> We use comma


Spaniards use upside down exclamation marks.

We're not posting in Spanish though, so herdygerdybleurdmunssenn.  :Very Happy:

----------


## helge

> We're not posting in Spanish though,


Nice comeback
Ignorant

¿










> so herdygerdybleurdmunssenn


Welsh ?  :Smile:

----------


## Chico

Helge, Oh you Nordic men are real men. :Smile:

----------


## TheMadBaron

> looks better


Doesn't though.

----------


## helge

> Doesn't though.


Conservastiff

----------


## TheMadBaron

> Conservastiff


Would require formaldehyde.

----------


## Saint Willy

> As I told your old friend KW......looks better
> 
> Or should I use the KW excuse:
> 
> "Posted from my Blackberry during 6,3 earthquake"
> 
> Hic



hey? What’d I do to get involved in this kerfuffle?

----------


## TheMadBaron

> hey? What’d I do to get involved in this kerfuffle?


You posted this....




> BTW no space between forgotten and the ?


In response to this....




> Have you forgotten ?


....and quite rightly so. Have you forgotten ?

----------


## Saint Willy

Oh, so I did.

APA says no space before punctuation marks at the end of a sentence.

----------


## baldrick

stop the bus and let my brother jack off

----------


## lom

> two students





> child's school


Child is singular

----------


## TheMadBaron

> There's a word missing from the above question. 
> 
> Who can find the hidden grammar mistake I cleverly hid in this post?


He might've hidden it in post, though. Like when they shoot a movie of some geezer flying, and you'd be able to see the wire he's dangling from, but they hide it in post.




> Child is singular


That's right. There was one parent present, who had one child. They probably had help with that.




> school are closed


That are a very ugly turn of phrase. That are the hidden grammar mistake Topper cleverly hid in post.

----------


## Edmond

A thread equivalent of a knitting needle being pushed into  an eyeball.

----------


## TheMadBaron

It is easier for a needle to pass through a camel's eye.... something.... something....

----------


## jabir

deleted

----------


## Saint Willy

The Jabbir

----------


## armstrong

We're going online till February.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

I wonder what it'll be like in July in Thailand? I got a job offer at an International school for July. lol
How can I possibly give an answer right now?

----------


## cyrille

> How can I possibly give an answer right now?


Well it'll be about the fourth time you were supposedly returning to Thailand to work, and none of them actually happened.

So just answer 'no' and save everyone some time.

----------


## Mandaloopy

More than likely you will be able to go, you just will probably have to do some time in quarantine.
I really hope that the border with Mongolia opens before September 2021, another year of picking up the slack due to it being impossible to get teachers into the country is a grim thought.

----------


## Neverna

I wonder how many schools/employers in Thailand would be willing to pay for the cost of Alternative State Quarantine for new hire teachers. Not many, methinks.

----------


## Topper

> We're going online till February.


My informed sources said their schools (plural) are planning to finish the year online.

My bookings are doing very, very well.

----------


## Edmond

> We're going online till February.


Drinking Leo out of a tea cup like Buddhist days downtown.  :Smile:

----------


## Edmond

So basically, 2020 was just the beginning and the world's educational systems are foked for at least another year.

To be American for a second, this is gonna get real old pretty damn soon.

----------


## Mandaloopy

I'm not really convinced e-school is really "learning", it's more just going through the motions to keep parents happy. Another year where Cambridge Checkpoint gets canceled, you would have thought one of the largest educational companies could get something online up and running.

----------


## Saint Willy

> I wonder what it'll be like in July in Thailand? I got a job offer at an International school for July. lol
> How can I possibly give an answer right now?



Erm, that's _how_ the international school teaching job market works.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> I'm not really convinced e-school is really "learning", it's more just going through the motions to keep parents happy. Another year where Cambridge Checkpoint gets canceled, you would have thought one of the largest educational companies could get something online up and running.


I guess it is better than nothing though. The ones that do well with online and are motivated will gain some learning, but the majority I'd say will be still behind next year. 

I don't think I'll take the job because of the uncertainty with Covid. I'm sure i'll hear from them next year as this is the second year they asked me to teach there. Last year I got a one year contract job here, so I stayed.

----------


## Saint Willy

> I'm sure i'll hear from them next year as this is the second year they asked me to teach there.


m

Or they just won’t give you any more second chances. 







> but the majority I'd say will be still behind next year.


Behind what, exactly?

----------


## Mandaloopy

Looking very unlikely that we will be going back until September, and even that is up in the air somewhat. Back to e-school today and if I am totally honest it is challenging to find the enthusiasm for the start of term. That hasn't happened in 13 years, it's certainly a strange time to be alive.

----------

